# How to change power options w/ a shortcut?



## caez (Jul 12, 2003)

I watch movies on my computer occasionally, and I would like to know if it is possible to create some sort of script or .bat file or something that would automatically change my power options.

For instance, if my monitor is set to turn off at 20 mins idle time, and my screen saver to go on at 5 mins, could I put a shortcut on my desktop that automatically changes these to "Never"? That way when i'm watching my movie the screensaver doesn't turn on, etc.

Just wondering if this is an attainable goal.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Presumably, when you are watching your movie - it plays to the end and you should not experience any idle time, and therefore, not need to do anything and the screen saver should not be turning on.

Alternatively, you could reset your power options to Never turn off your monitor before you watch a movie, and then set it back to 20min idle time turn off after the movie is over.

I would guess that there might be a couple of registry setting under Power that you can write a .reg file to set/reset to get what you want, but I don't know which registry settings control the power. Perhaps you can run regedit and search for power and look through the values for the key that might give a clue.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I could not correspond any power option settings to the registry.

-- Tom


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You could create an Autohotkey script, one hotkey to turn all the settings to 'Never' and another to change them back.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Diagnose XP - A Windows XP Diagnostic Guide
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/DiagnoseXP.html

"Diagnosing System problems can be very complicated and time consuming. There are no simple solutions. Windows XP systems should never Lock-up (freeze), display Blue Screen Stop Errors or Randomly Reboot. These are all warning signs something is wrong or misconfigured with your system. Unless you are a highly trained, experienced PC Technician do not skip any of the following steps."

This has a lot of utilities all organized by categories.

-- Tom


----------



## jw25 (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a handy little program called Screensaver Toggle. It's lightweight and sits in the background. A single click on the System Tray icon will toggle the screensaver on or off.
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,56576,00.asp#


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

This should work, using RegEdit (the Registry Editor).
First make your power and screensaver setting the way you want for one way.
Then go to the HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\PowerCfg
and save (export) that selected branch, with a .reg name that you will remember.
Then make your power and screensaver settings for that other way you want.
And again go to that same HKEY and save that selected branch with another, but memorable .reg file name.

Double-click on either saved .reg file to fold in your settings associated with that reg file.

The time settings are in the selected "CurrentPowerPolicy" "Policy" settings. But the data there is somewhat not easily decipherable. Saving the settings, as I mentioned, gets past the issue of what values to use for what.


----------



## caez (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys, i'll try them out when I get home.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi YES THERE IS

goto CONTROL PANEL / POWER OPTIONS and in there select 'Always show icon in task tray'
And the little plug will appear in there...
If you Right-click on the icon in the tray and select 'Adjust Power Properties' and adjust for e.g
Always On - Never to turn off anything etc
Max Battery - turn off after few minutes etc
(you only really need 2 sets of settings)
..and when you have got your settings the way you want for each Power Scheme
you can just Left-Click on the Icon in the tray and choose from ALL Power Schemes the one u want to use at that time
(I use this on my laptop as it speeds the CPU up and down dependin on which 
Option its on so if im burning etc I goto 'Always on' (1.8Gz) or if im just browsing
etc i use 'Max Battery' (798mhz)....
But defining the Power Schemes to how you want each one then using the tray icon to switch...voila !
(If you have the 'Hide inactive Icons' turned on you can right-click on the Task-Bar goto properties
and disable it OR 'customize' the hide inactive icons list and select 'Always Show' for the Power Options Icon ((the plug)).)


----------

